
William Blair's 72 page take on changes in the database software market [pdf] - jtsymonds
https://blocksandfiles.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Database-Software-Market-White-Paper.pdf
======
snaky
> MongoDB has emerged as the most viable next-generation database player.

